# Advice re stray cat



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We have a cat who cuts through our garden most days.

It is quite thin, long haired and very unkempt looking. It is always mooching around looking for food but is very timid. I presume it is a stray/semi feral.

I've tried to coax it near me, but it is very scared and up until today it has always run off when it sees a human. 

Today I managed to get within 10 feet of it, and I fed it some dry cat food. It scoffed it up whilst constantly checking it had an exit route.

Around this time my own cat, who had been peacefully sleeping in her warm basket, suddenly sensed something was up and demanded to be let outside, no doubt to try and see off the competition! I kept her in.

I am quite keen to continue feeding this stray, just to try and make it's life a wee bit easier, but not at the expense of stressing out or upsetting my own (14 year old) cat. 

Do you think it's a bad idea to encourage the stray by putting food out for it? I feel quite sorry for it, and it looks like it could be a beautiful cat (long haired smokey grey) if it could receive some care and attention.

Thanks


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Cats like to roam. Its owners may have moved house or even passed away. At worst not be bothered with it. A cat is for life not just for Christmas as the slogan goes.
Keep feeding it and you will have a friend for life.
Ask youself , do you want a new friend?

Dave p


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We seem to have been adopted by a stray cat who turned up at our door around christmas time. We let it into the house and fed it but sent it out again for the night. Next day it returned and we fed it again and we have continued to do so since then. We still send it out at night. We made some enquiries about it and it appears it is a feral cat that has been fed in the past by other people so is now quite tame. During the day it often sleeps in the house but we never leave it in if we go out. Now the weather has improved a little it spends more time outside and just turns up for food and the occaisional nap.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

We had a black cat turn up in our garage, don't know how it got in, it looked well cared for really, it was scared of going outside so must have had a scare 

we asked round, rang the cat rescue and the vets no one claimed it, we had a cat already and a dog so as it was scared of coming out of the garage and we live next to a main road my Daughter took it home, 
she had a 10 year old rescue cat and after a couple of days circling round each other they are now playing happily together and Pickles (as the Kids named it) is in and out of the house all the time, and it gets on with her 2 dogs- 
we think maybe it had a scare with the traffic and as Nic lives on an estate that backs out onto the woods Pickles is a very happy cat. 

You are doing a lovely thing lots of people would just shoo it away 

Anne


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I have some experience with (semi)feral cats. And to my experience, apart from a minority which I call "Bohemian" cats, for most feral cats this is a black-or-white decision: Either this cat decides to accept your food only, which means it will never let you get close enough to touch it. Or it decides to adopt you completely, meaning that it will grow very much attached to you. 

The latter goes most certainly at the expense of your current cat. If she were younger, there would be a good chance that the two became friends, or at least tolerate each other. However, at the age of 14 this is rather unlikely. 

Should it be a "Bohemian", as charlieivan's cat seems to be, then it will not grow too much attached to you. It will rather adopt more or less the whole neighbourhood, and by this secure a wide choice of feeding and sleeping (and fondling) places. 

Maybe a solution would be that you agree with the stray cat on a feeding place outside of your garden, or at least as far away from the house as possible. Just be aware: Whatever you do, your cat will notice it, and act accordingly.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for our replies.
Gerhard - I like the term 'Bohemian Cat'  

I will be looking out for it today to see if it comes back. I think I will continue to try and feed it, well away from the front door of the house, to minimise 
stress/annoyance on my own cat.

Hubby has decided it's name is 'Smokey'.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Update:

'Smokey' has been back to visit us almost every day now over the past week.

She is getting to know my voice and waits for me to sprinkle crunchies at the end of the house for her.

We can get within about 5 feet of her. No more.

My own cat sits and eyes him/her up, but there have not been any cross words (yet!). It doesn't appear to be aggressive at all, just very nervous.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Treat them gently. I prefer cats to dogs (sorry folks) because cats have a mind of their own and if they flatter you its because they want to. Cats seldom suck up to humans like dogs do.

Oh dear, I fear I might have stired up the debate a bit!

C.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

CliveMott said:


> if they flatter you its because they want to. Cats seldom suck up to humans like dogs do.C.


Unless they want something, usually their dinner, then they can be very flattering :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I did exactly what you are doing with the 3 legged tabby I've had since last Autumn.

Skinny, frightened and lost. Has had expensive surgery but no owner to be found (gold collar, bell - no name). Also was neutered.

There are multiple cat search sites on-line with pics, + cat rescue in your area/RSPCA may have it listed.

A really loved cat can look ghastly after a few weeks out in the cold and may be lost from very nearby. Took this one for a chip check (free at most vets) - no chip.

If it is neutered, then chances are they will both sort out the territory without too much violence. Sounds as if you are getting it just right. My last pair (old cat + new feral years ago) like this had bit of garden they chose and each side of table in living room.

Poor dog usually got mashed!!!!

Good luck - it might even be chipped you never know. :cat:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

vardy said:


> There are multiple cat search sites on-line with pics, + cat rescue in your area/RSPCA may have it listed.


Thanks Vardy, that's a good idea about trying to find out if she's been reported missing, or if she's been chipped (would need to catch her first).

I'll look into trying to find out if she is lost.

Don't know her sex yet, but I've decided she looks like a girl!


----------

